# Oil for my 09 TT DSG



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi guys,
i've searched the forum but i just can't find wich oil should i use for my DSG. I'm close to oil change and i want to know exactly wich oils are compatible.

I tried searching but coudn't find anything. I dont know wich cars have the same gearbox so i only searched in audi.

Hope to get some help.

Regards.


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

Nobody?


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never changed DSG oil, but I would make sure the oil is specifically Direct Shift Gearbox oil like this Pentosin:

http://www.europaparts.com/direct-shift-gearbox-dsg-transmission-oil-g052182a2-pentosin.html


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Dennis M said:


> I've never changed DSG oil, but I would make sure the oil is specifically Direct Shift Gearbox oil like this Pentosin:
> 
> http://www.europaparts.com/direct-shift-gearbox-dsg-transmission-oil-g052182a2-pentosin.html


Yep. That Pentosin is the stuff. Same fluid that the dealer sells as well, they just put it in a VW bottle.


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

Anony00GT said:


> Yep. That Pentosin is the stuff. Same fluid that the dealer sells as well, they just put it in a VW bottle.


Great, thanks guys.
Just one more question, is there any special procedure to change it? Anyone made a DIY about it?
and how much do i need?
Thanks.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Somebody needs a service manual 

There is a special procedure, and a special fill tool. Search, it's not hard and the fill tool is easy to make. You do need full-feature VCDS to check the fluid level though, and that can't be substituted.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

I don't work for ECS, but this kit would seem to have everything needed, except for the tool. The kit with the tool is about $200 more, and is out of stock.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-FWD-2.0T/Maintenance/Transmission/ES11968/


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

Anony00GT, i know i have a lack of info.
do you have anywhere i can download the service manual?

regards


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Airesearch said:


> Anony00GT, i know i have a lack of info.
> do you have anywhere i can download the service manual?
> 
> regards


Search for Bentley Service Manual. I think Ross-Tech sells them beside their VCDS, as do other vendors. If you're looking for a free manual, that's probably not going to happen. Any way you cut it, you need full registered VCDS to verify fluid level after you're done.

Several people have DIY's out there though. Google FTFW:
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/dsg-diy-fluid-change-service.htm


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks a lot dude. I'm a complete newbie in the audi world. I come from BMW.

Regards.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Airesearch said:


> Thanks a lot dude. I'm a complete newbie in the audi world. I come from BMW.
> 
> Regards.


I also worked for BMW for a long time :wave:

The difference isn't all that much


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*basically they're all machines*

although they have little differerences, they all all use internal combustion engines, they may do some things a little different, but, if you can turn a wrench and read a manual, a porche or beamer might be prettier and more high tech, but again, it's just a machine.


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

gmikel said:


> although they have little differerences, they all all use internal combustion engines, they may do some things a little different, but, if you can turn a wrench and read a manual, a porche or beamer might be prettier and more high tech, but again, it's just a machine.


Sure man, but when you spend 35K in a car you dont expect to get several failures in different parts of the car. My BMW had a lot!

Anyway, anyone know where to get the bentley for the TT MK2 in PDF?

Regards.


----------

